
Palantir could help power ‘extreme vetting’ of immigrants - btbuildem
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/21/14012534/palantir-peter-thiel-trump-immigrant-extreme-vetting
======
dkarapetyan
I'm pretty sure Peter Thiel is a psychopath. Not as a derogatory term but as
it is is defined in a clinical sense. Which is fine but what I find disturbing
is that somehow we have allowed him to rise to such high positions of power. I
think collectively as humans we should have done better. We shouldn't have
made this guy a billionaire.

I don't really know what the article is talking about. Pretty sure it's
clickbait. Hadoop could enable extreme vetting of immigrants. You don't need
Palantir to help with that.

